# how rude of me



## so1970 (Feb 18, 2012)

hahaha  anyway  ihave been posting and asking questions for a couplew weeks and i never introduced myself.  my name is sean im 42 weight 193 body weight around 15%. all training experience has been self taught [no mentor] i will be mostly reading others posts and trying to learn new ways to get fit and hopefully bigger.  thanks in advance for any help i recieve


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*so1970* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello & good luck!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 18, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## brazey (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dath (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !
As you've seen I'm sure, theres loads of great info here.


----------



## make (Feb 23, 2012)

good luck!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 16, 2012)

welcome


----------

